# Grow Box Plans



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 21, 2007)

Anyone have a link to a step by step gow box building article or post with items needed included? I want to build like a grow tent, frame with panda film covering it. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.geocities.com/rolanterroy/stealth/stealth_cab.htm


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 21, 2007)

*How many plants do ya wanna grow? This way you can build the room to fit your plants. We just got done building our new flower room using 2 x 4's and Panda Film. Very easy to build. All ya need is some screws, staple gun, 2 x 4's, and Panda Film. Let me know what ya want and i'll see what we can do for ya as far as plans go.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 21, 2007)

I want to grow 4 big plants or 6 small plants. I'm keeping my strains indica or mostly because I don't want them tall...at all. I have a 250w(on the way), 100w and 70w HPS and a 175w(on the way) MH and as many cfls of both specs to last forever. I've got fans(pc and blower), mylar and damn near everything else. Also...how safe is having hydro in the same room as a soil grow?





> http://www.geocities.com/rolanterroy...tealth_cab.htm


Thnx EM...great link!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 21, 2007)

ok guys is it me or did someone just post pics of that same grow cabinet claiming it as theirs? or maybe they built it IDENTICAL. 

where it says "Step 1: Setting up the initial air-inlets", say 3/4 of the way down there is a pic of a narrow veg room with four flouros and some iron pipe for air inlet. i swear i just saw it like two days ago and cant find it now.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jan 21, 2007)

Just so everyone knows, after so many hits a day that link goes down till next day...if you are having trouble seeing it, try early in the morning.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Sup BBP. Let's see what we can put together for ya. This will be a multi team effort. As of now i left the inside of the box blank and will fill it in as we go along. Here is a pic of the box which is 8 feet high 2 feet wide and 6 feet long. The top box is 3 feet high 2 feet wide and 6 feet long and will be for vegging and the bottom will be 5 feet high 2 feet wide and 6 feet long and will be for flower. Let me know if this is what you were thinking of my man.  *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2007)

That'll work! More please. Remember...i'll need the supplies listed...i'm no carpenter but I do have ingenuity. Here's what i'm trying to do. I need to split the closet in half so no light leaks to the other side(veg and flower). I want the flower space a lil bigger(you figured that out). I was thinking of putting a box in it but just converting the whole closet should be more efficient...right? Instead of using wood to seperate and create the rooms I thought of building a wood frame and covering with Panda film. I already have Panda film but i'd have to buy wood. I also would need the frame to hold lights and my draft blower. I'd need to cut holes in the closet for exhaust and intake but need to do it so it's not too noticeable. I also need to have a good ventilation setup but don't know how i'd go by venting both rooms without 2 diff vent systems(draft blowr, osc. fan, etc.). I need a GOOD way to control heat because it's winter and i'm having heat issues now. Thanks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Ok BBP so what ya wanna do is just split the closet say 60/40. I'm trying to figure out how you could do it but i'm having some problems. It's hard to picture what your closet looks like man. Is the door of your closet in the middle or off to the side? Also is there any way you can get me a pic of it? *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope these help...don't have a digicam. I need to get one becaus you alls picks are making me jealous!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2007)

Would I exhaust through the ceiling inner wall or outer? Thats 1 of my dilemmas. What room where(flower to left, veg to right or veg to right, etc.)? How do I keep the heat down? Main Concern!!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2007)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Would I exhaust through the ceiling inner wall or outer? Thats 1 of my dilemmas. What room where(flower to left, veg to right or veg to right, etc.)? How do I keep the heat down? Main Concern!!!!


*Do you own your house? You will have to cut some holes in your wall or door.  *


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 24, 2007)

*BBP if ya wanna save a **** load of time mang you could get this light. You can veg and flower with it and you wouldn't have to seperate the room in half. It would make things alot easier for ya in the long run. Check it out man. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180059734766&ih=008&category=42225&ssPageName=STOREROMOBOX:SHOWCASE*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 24, 2007)

> Do you own your house? You will have to cut some holes in your wall or door.


 No, I rent...but I have a very cool landlord, very small town...everyone knows everyone type deal so holes are no problem.





> BBP if ya wanna save a **** load of time mang you could get this light. You can veg and flower with it and you wouldn't have to seperate the room in half. It would make things alot easier for ya in the long run. Check it out man.


Great deal but I just bought this-http://www.insidesun.com/index.php?action=item&id=747&prevaction=category&previd=2&prevstart=0and  this-http://cgi.ebay.com/175-watt-MH-Grow-Light-BALLAST-KIT-175w-METAL-HALIDE-w_W0QQitemZ180037360317QQihZ008QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItemso i'm thru spending for a moment. Wish I would have seen that a week ago!


----------



## cyberquest (Jan 24, 2007)

:rofl: i rent too and i hacked a 3 inch hole in my ceiling in the closet, i mean who ever looks at the ceiling in a closet. nothing a peice of drywall, some mud, and a fresh coat of flat white wont fix. 
its the 4 inch hole in the door i am gonna have trouble patching.... :rofl:


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 24, 2007)

lol. i love it.. i rent too and if the landlord only knew.....I built a whole new closet in the corner of my room right near the window for vent and cooling.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 25, 2007)

*So what we need to do BBP is build a wall in the middle of the closet to seperate the veg room from the flower room. The wall would have to come out to the door so it is touching it when you close it. This way you wont have any leaks coming from the veg side of the room while your ladies are in flower. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 25, 2007)

Problem with that is they're sliding doors! Not too stable either(wobbly). Another dilemma.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 25, 2007)

*Is it possible to just use the closet for flower? Do you have another spot that you could veg them? This is tuff. *


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 25, 2007)

No, I need to move the whole op to the closet. You think I should just grow full from seed and kill the clone idea?


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 26, 2007)

get some panda film and velcro. i use that for my door. you could panda film off a section of your closet.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 27, 2007)

> I want to build like a grow tent, frame with panda film covering it.


 This is from my 1st post on this thread but thanks anyway!


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 27, 2007)

yes, i know. i was saying use VELVRO as another option to actually "building" a box with 2x4's


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm using the 2x4s as frame work. I'm seprating the room into two. I'll staple the panda to the frame then find some way to make them light/airtight. What I was thinking was overlapping the panda film and putting velcro on the ends so the panda has a double grip. Just waiting on my panda to get here, framework is done!


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 28, 2007)

that should work cant wait for pixs.


----------



## funstarfish (Feb 1, 2007)

i am considering this method and would love to see pics.  Any progress on a "door" for these 2x4 and panda cab builds?  any links to pics of final products?  i have searched and can only find descriptions or close up type pics.


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 1, 2007)

no pics sorry. but you can take the panda film cut it alittle bigger then the size of the door way. put duct tape around the edges (works great with myler) and then staple or get velcro with stick tape on the back (would still use staples also) and attach the velco to the panda film.  then to the out side of the door way, about 3inchs out. (incase its crappy velcro) and you have a removeable door that you can take down and put up with ease.

or you could make a frame with 2x4 and use hinges, but would probably be harder and cost a little more imo


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm halfway through it...i'll post pics when the lights come on. Now, I will prewarn you...my camera isn't the best.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 2, 2007)

funstarfish said:
			
		

> i am considering this method and would love to see pics.  Any progress on a "door" for these 2x4 and panda cab builds?  any links to pics of final products?  i have searched and can only find descriptions or close up type pics.


 I warned you my digicam is cheap! One of those hundred dollar video/camera/mp3 player, etc. This is a very blurry pic of Papaya, best I could do. I'll try to get wider shots of the closet and try to get better pics of it. 

<Please don't use links to external servers for your pics, I've moved it to our server - Thanks Stoney Bud>


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 2, 2007)

looks good man


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey grunts...I'm looking for the right film....what is Panda and where can I buy it.  I was wanting black on one side and white on the other like Cervantes shows in that below average "Utimate Grow" DVD. I've got a nice clean old root cellar right off my bedroom (I made my room in the garage for a reason LOL) It's 9 wide and 12 deep with a useable concrete (new) floor space of 7 X 7.   This area has a 7ft 7 inch floor to ceiling ht.  The 3 sides w/o the the door have a 28 inch wide concrete shelfs with a 56 inch shelf to ceiling ht. Ive got a 600 HPS/MH w/ vented hood Brand *EDIT FOR LANGUAGE*new right out the box. I'm getting ready to order WW and something else, maybe Durban Poisin (any recos) from dr chronic. I'm a little apphrehensive about receiving the beans here but I don't have anyone who up for receiving them for me.  It'll be OK right ?  Just say yeah.
Well hey I jump in the middle and I apologize.

And I think spliting BBP closet with a wall running to the door would be tough.  Maybe a film wall /drape/curtain arrangement.  Velcroed panda film partition ?A small completely separate veg area would be much simpler.  And yes BBP I think you should scratch to clone idea if thats all room you've got.  It'll still be "The Bomb"
Happy and Peaceful growing.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 3, 2007)

oleflowerman said:
			
		

> Hey grunts...I'm looking for the right film....what is Panda and where can I buy it.  I was wanting black on one side and white on the other like Cervantes shows in that below average "Utimate Grow" DVD. I've got a nice clean old root cellar right off my bedroom (I made my room in the garage for a reason LOL) It's 9 wide and 12 deep with a useable concrete (new) floor space of 7 X 7.   This area has a 7ft 7 inch floor to ceiling ht.  The 3 sides w/o the the door have a 28 inch wide concrete shelfs with a 56 inch shelf to ceiling ht. Ive got a 600 HPS/MH w/ vented hood Brand *EDIT FOR LANGUAGE*new right out the box. I'm getting ready to order WW and something else, maybe Durban Poisin (any recos) from dr chronic. I'm a little apphrehensive about receiving the beans here but I don't have anyone who up for receiving them for me.  It'll be OK right ?  Just say yeah.
> Well hey I jump in the middle and I apologize.
> 
> And I think spliting BBP closet with a wall running to the door would be tough.  Maybe a film wall /drape/curtain arrangement.  Velcroed panda film partition ?A small completely separate veg area would be much simpler.  And yes BBP I think you should scratch to clone idea if thats all room you've got.  It'll still be "The Bomb"
> Happy and Peaceful growing.


You can get panda film on ebay. Splitting the room wasn't tough at all. First, you build a wooden frame. Second, you attach panda film to the frame(staple gun, velcro, etc.), I used a staple gun. Make you a velcroable door to the room...finite!


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 3, 2007)

How do you say that magic word.....vwa laa  and thanks again.


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 3, 2007)

Forgot...sorry


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 3, 2007)

Btw, try using lil squares of cardboard between your plastic and your staple gun. The plastic rips fairly easy, the cardboard will keep your panda from ripping down too easily. Good luck!


----------



## ZMAN (Feb 5, 2007)

or duct tape


----------



## oleflowerman (Feb 7, 2007)

ZMAN said:
			
		

> or duct tape



Yeah Duct tape...fix anything but a broken heart.


----------

